# "New" Garden Festival Site,Liverpool,Dec 2011



## kevsy21 (Jan 1, 2012)

First visited the old derelict site in January 2010 with Georgie.
Report here
[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=14153[/ame] 

Some new info off the BBC Liverpool news​Liverpool's International Garden Festival site is expected to re-open in the spring after a seven-month delay, developers Langtree have said.
The Festival Gardens park was due to open in July but the main contractor working on the development, Mayfield Construction, went into administration.
The waterfront site hosted the garden festival for five months in 1984.
The redevelopment project has restored the site's Chinese pagodas, Japanese gardens and water features.
When opened the park will be managed by the Land Trust.
'Horticultural excellence' 
Steve Barnes, of Langtree, said: "We want it to be perfect and it is going to take a little longer, but it is worth getting right.
"There are seven water features on site and most of them flow from one to the other through a system of pumps and wheels so it's quite a complicated system to get right.
"What is important is that the park when it is open is something which the public and we can be proud of."
More than three million people visited the 1984 International Garden Festival which was billed as a "five-month pageant of horticultural excellence and spectacular entertainment".
Built on a former refuse dump it contained more than 60 individual gardens from countries around the world, a Festival Hall, public pavilions and miniature railway. 
The site has been derelict since 1997 when Pleasure Island, a leisure and entertainment facility that occupied the site, closed.
Restoration work costing £3.7m, funded by the former North West Development Agency, began in February 2010. 
Part of the site is due to be developed into residential property

Me and Georgie had discussed checking this place out for a long time but the timiing was just about right with most of the restoration complete.Strangely,its ground to a halt again with some parts imcomplete and the lakes mainly drained.

Visited with Georgie

We started off in the still dereclict part althought the old cafe and various other stuff has been removed since our last visit,plus we played avoid security but it was an enjoyable visit of the site.

The old Go Kart seating remains.










The good old Dragon slide remains but sadly it has been chopped in half was hoping to see this restored and placed in the new play area.




The sign for the "New" park














The newly installed bridges.



















Entering the Japanese Garden Section,Walkway incomplete.
















































It was a pleasure to see this place long before the general public.
Thanks for looking.​


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Jan 1, 2012)

Some great pics there Kev well done mate


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 2, 2012)

The Cat Crept In said:


> Some great pics there Kev well done mate



Cheers m8,we had a good day there too.


----------



## georgie (Jan 2, 2012)

good stuff i enjoyed wombling around here


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 9, 2012)

georgie said:


> good stuff i enjoyed wombling around here



Cant beat a good womble around..It was good to see this place,the whole Liverpool Festival story going back to the orignal site fascinates me.


----------



## kevsy21 (Feb 5, 2012)

Its seem to bring bad luck to all companies connected to it.Another one bites the dust.
http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...nistration-with-26-jobs-lost-100252-30249319/

http://www.northwest.groundwork.org.uk/merseyside.aspx

It will never open at this rate.


----------

